# Why do I even bother?!?!?!?!



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

Tried to do the right thing. Both vehicles in my name only. Had an accident with my vehicle (paid for) on Wed before thanksgiving. Totalled, other drivers fault. Called not soon enough to be ex and offered her settlement money and I would take her car which I owe more than is worth. Well in meantime had a bill come up, so I used part of money for bill and told her I would give her rest of money or she could keep the car. She wants money but will not be buying another vehicle for a few weeks so she will need the car. I told her I would have to rent a vehicle then so that would be coming out of money. She started a hissy fit about getting less still. I am of the mind right now to say screw it, I will buy the new vehicle for myself and you figure out how you are going to pay for the old one because you are not getting it in divorce without getting the payment with it. I am so [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]$ mad


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Chicks.

Hey, man, I remember you! You were in a sorry state when you first posted on TAM as dropkickmeJesusthroughthegoalpostsoflife (not your real original account name).

You're doing a heckuva lot better now, and try to keep in mind that the accident and loss-of-car is pissing you off. The almost ex is just a bump in the road now. She's not the problem, she just isn't part of the solution, either.

Why don't you go see about getting the car you've always wanted, figure out what you can afford, and do what's right for you. Either way, the ex gets to see you tooling around in new wheels!

She wins if she pisses you off. Don't let her win.

How are your children doing? I hope you're taking every chance you get to be an AWESOME Dad for them!


----------

